# Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???



## sammy_84 (18. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hab mir vor kurzen ein Ruderboot gekauft. Nun will ich mir noch einen Motor dazu kaufen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Einen Benziner oder einen Elektrischen Aussenborder?

Welcher hat was für Vorteile bzw Nachteile?

Grüße
sammy_84


----------



## Alexander2781 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

Servus,

kommt darauf an, ob du auf der Donau fahren möchtest, oder nur im See.
Ich habe mir für die Donau einen Elektromotor, Rhino VX 34 gekauft, ein paar Tage später wurde ein 4-takt 5 PS Aussenborder angeschafft.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## sammy_84 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

Würd auf alle Fälle gerne auf der Donau rumfahren?
Wo darf man denn auf der Donau alles vom Boot aus fischen?


----------



## Alexander2781 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

Kachletstau


----------



## sammy_84 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

Sonst nirgends???


----------



## heinmama (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

Hallo,

um das zu beurteilen müßte man das Boot kennen. Die Länge und die Verdrängung des Bootes sind Faktoren für die Beurteilung ob ein E- Motor oder ein Benzinmotor in Frage kommt. 

Es nützt keinen etwas wenn Du nach ein paar Minuten Fahrt keinen Saft mehr hast.

Für ein Ruderboot kommt zumeist ein Außenborder von 4-5 PS zum Schleppen in Frage. Da hat man immer noch Reserven zum Ausweichen.

Desweiteren sind auch das Fahrgebiet und die Führerschein pflicht Punkte an denen man sich orientieren sollte.  In Deutschland ist ab 5PS/3,68 KW ein Führerschein vorgeschrieben. Hier gibt es eine  Liste beim Bundes Schifffahrtsamt. Hier kann man gucken welcher motor Typ in Frage kommt.

Gr.

Heiko


----------



## cafabu (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

Fließgewässer braucht Leistung.
See oder schwache Strömung reicht E-Motor klassische Ausstattung.
Wie schon erwähnt über 5 Ps bzw.3,68 KW Leistung ist Führerscheinpflicht.
Bei E-Motoren über 3,68, der Min-Kota Enduro 30 hat schon so viel, habe ich allerdings über Jahre noch nie eine Kontrolle erlebt. Der WS ist bei E-Motor immer grüßend an uns vorbeigefahren.
Für die Min-Kota gibt es im Handel auch Metallpropeller, die die Leistung erheblich erhöhen. Die Hartgummischeiben bringen halt nicht so viel.
Zusätzlich ist auf vielen stehenden Gewässern AB nicht erlaubt, abe E-Motor gestattet.
Also so einfach ist die Endscheidung nicht.
Carsten


----------



## sammy_84 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

Das ist es ja. Ich weis einfach nicht für was ich mich entscheiden soll. 
Würd schon gerne auf einem Fluss fahren. In der Nähe von mir ist die Donau.


----------



## ulf (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*



cafabu schrieb:


> [...]
> Bei E-Motoren über 3,68, der Min-Kota Enduro 30 hat schon so viel, habe ich allerdings über Jahre noch nie eine Kontrolle erlebt. [...]



Hallo

Der Minkota 30 hat 360Watt Motorleistung, der ist von einer Führerscheinpflicht meilenweit entfernt. E-Motoren die richtig Dampf haben bekommt man höchtens bei Torqeedo. Die dann dazu passenden Akkus sind aber schlicht unbezahlbar.

@sammy_84: Wenn Du auf Gewässern fischst, an denen Verbrenner erlaubt sind und zur Angelstelle auch mal ein paar Meter zu fahren sind, dann tu dir das mit den E-Motoren nicht an.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## cafabu (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Der Minkota 30 hat 360Watt Motorleistung, der ist von einer Führerscheinpflicht meilenweit entfernt. E-Motoren die richtig Dampf haben bekommt man höchtens bei Torqeedo. Die dann dazu passenden Akkus sind aber schlicht unbezahlbar.
> Gruß Ulf



Also habe gerade mal in die Papiere (Enduro 30) geschaut, da steht bei Leistung : 3,68 KW.
Allerdings ist der Motor bereits ca 15 Jahre alt. Vielleicht ist das eine Erklärung.
Carsten


----------



## AndreasG (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

Hier mal die Liste der führerscheinfreien Motoren.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ulf (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*



cafabu schrieb:


> Also habe gerade mal in die Papiere (Enduro 30) geschaut, da steht bei Leistung : 3,68 KW.
> Allerdings ist der Motor bereits ca 15 Jahre alt. Vielleicht ist das eine Erklärung.
> Carsten



Hallo Carsten

Mit was für einer Batterie fährst Du denn diesen Motor ? An einer 12V Batterie wären das ja über 300 A. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

Da hat sich wohl jemand verschrieben, soll wohl 0,36kW heißen (bei 13,6 kp).



> An einer 12V Batterie wären das ja über 300 A.


Und die Anschlussleitung will ich dann im Boot sehen :q


----------



## Khaane (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

Eindeutig Benzin - Elektro ist absoluter Schrott, damit kannst höchstens aufem Ententeich rumfahren.


----------



## Khaane (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Hier mal die Liste der führerscheinfreien Motoren.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Ist nicht einfach alles unter 5 PS führerscheinfrei?|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*

wenn du auf nem Fluss fahren willst dann nimm nen 5 PS Benziner ! 
ggf später nen billigeren E-Motor zusätzlich nachrüsten - gibts ja billig bei ebay die Dinger ....


----------



## AndreasG (19. August 2011)

*AW: Aussenborder Benzin oder Elektro???*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ist nicht einfach alles unter 5 PS führerscheinfrei?|wavey:



Da stehen auch die gedrosselten mit drin..............und immer schön die Drossel drin lassen.


----------

